# I'm a proud mamma..



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Here is my little girls first catch in her snares. She's 12 and has watched every trapping/snaring video Dave Canterbury has ever made. She found her own spots and set her own snares all by herself. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

You go girl!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work.


----------



## ratamahatta (Nov 3, 2013)

That's good stuff right there!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I LIKE IT!!!:thumb:


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Atta girl, fellow Michigander ~she and my daughter could get along well, we went to Dave's gathering this past Spring, we were set up as archery and wool vendors but our daughter got to do the survival classes with a couple friends, she had a blast! ~Chris


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Very Cool! We need more mommas and poppas to encourage kids like your doing!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

very cool wish we could snare them here


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

just saw this she gets one real big atta girl


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome! Fried rabbit and rabbit gravy with good biscuits and she'll definitely be a outdoorsman all her life!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

littlejoe said:


> Very Cool! We need more mommas and poppas to encourage kids like your doing!


I agree! 

Gunsmithgirl- Congratulations! That's awesome! :happy2:


----------

